# Motorola Canopy configuration



## cwiper (Oct 14, 2010)

Have installed a Motorola Canopy backhaul wireless point to point system. Have been sucessful in using DHCP, but need it to operate with static IP addresses. I understand it can do it, have read and worked on it for 10 hours, but have been unsucessful. Any help or step by step instructions with this would help with my stress. The product is a P11, 5700BH


----------



## Rivendale (Sep 17, 2010)

this may be helpful, if you have been there already, exactly what problems are you finding? any errors etc?

Canopy™ Backhaul Module (BH) User Manual
*Section 6.2 DYNAMIC OR STATIC ADDRESSING*
http://www.canopy-wireless-solutions.com/AppicationNotes/BHManualIss5.pdf


----------

